
Show HN: Baggme – Get news from your favorite sites delivered as audio via email - siddharthgdas
http://bagg.me
======
wingerlang
Learn more just puts to me "available in english / hindi" and nothing there's
no other information on the page.

------
siddharthgdas
If the site's not working please come back after an hour

